# leichtes Hardtail - welches?



## tom0511 (29. Juni 2003)

HAllo,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail. Es soll als leichte, "schöne" Alternative zu meinem Fully dienen.

Habe folgende im Auge:
-RM Vertex to  (1300 o. 1700 g) je nachdem
-RM Blizzard (aber eigentlich zu schwer-oder?)
ich glaub >2100g
-Germans EOM oder Foco 1700-1800g

Sind irgenwie alles Klassiker. Weitere Vorschläge?
Ist jemand von Euch diese Bikes schon gefahren? Erfahrungen, Meinungen,...?
Danke, tom


----------



## Pedalritter (29. Juni 2003)

Wie wärs mit nem Chaka Mauna , rahmen 1250 G. weiter Infos Unter www.Chaka.de .  Ansehen kostet nix , hab slber eins ! 
Viel Spass bei der weiteren Suche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (29. Juni 2003)

wie wärs mit einem Extralite RC-1?
Sieht super geil aus, wiegt auch nur 1250g und hat auf wunsch einen leicht dämpfenden Hinterbau.
sehr, sehr geil, der Rahmen.
Infos gibts bei Extralite oder Hibike auf der Seite oder bei HiBike am Telefon


----------



## crazy.man77 (30. Juni 2003)

Kommt auch darauf an, wieviel Du ausgeben möchtest. Ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben die Bikes von Stevens, zum Bsp. der M9 Team.

Aber das Vertex t.o. ist der Hammer, vor allem, wenn Du es in der rot-weißen Ahrom Lackierung bekommst. Hast Du für den Rahmen schon ein Angebot ?


----------



## mission-husky (30. Juni 2003)

... das Vertex ist schon Klasse!

Ich bin ein paar Jahre lang das Steppenwolf Tundra gefahren (ca. 1.380g) und war damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## tom0511 (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
crazy man: Ich würde schon was ausgeben. Beim Vertex to habe ich noch etwas bedenken wegen Scandium.
Ich habe noch kein Angebot.


----------



## teutoradler (30. Juni 2003)

Ich finde den GT Zaskar rahmen ziehmlich geil. Die steifigkeit ist einfach nur genial! Leider weiß ich das gewicht nicht. Dürfte aber auch nicht all zu schwer sein, evtl. weiß ja noch jmd. die daten!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Juni 2003)

Für Dich gibt es nur eine Lösung...

www.scapin.com          die superleichten, edlen, und komfortablen Stahl Rahmen mit Klasse! Hatte eines...traumhaft!


----------



## Principia (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von annihilator _
> *Ich finde den GT Zaskar rahmen ziehmlich geil. Die steifigkeit ist einfach nur genial! Leider weiß ich das gewicht nicht. Dürfte aber auch nicht all zu schwer sein, evtl. weiß ja noch jmd. die daten! *



guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t64063.html


----------



## crazy.man77 (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tom0511 _
> *Hallo,
> crazy man: Ich würde schon was ausgeben. Beim Vertex to habe ich noch etwas bedenken wegen Scandium.
> Ich habe noch kein Angebot. *



ach so, das neue Vertex. Ich dachte, ein etwas älteres Modell in der vor-scandium ausführung, so was suche ich auch schon lange (in gelb-rot oder weiss-rot Ahorn). Ist schwer zu bekommen. Von den Scandium-Büchsen halte ich (noch) nicht so viel, gab hier auch mal einen Thread, wo jemand mit seinem Rocky Element TSC Probleme hatte - Dellen von der Umwerfermontage. Dann lieber etwas mehr gewicht am Rahmen als so eine Coladose.


----------



## tom0511 (1. Juli 2003)

Andreas, ich hab mal bei bikeaction nachgefragt:
2000 war das letzte vertex TO ohne scandium. Allerdings in blau-weiß und ich finde die rot-weiß Lackierung halt geil.
Mit Scandium hab ich auch noch gewisse Bedenken, die ich entweder erst ausräumen muß oder auf einen nicht-Scandium Rahmen zurückgreifen.
Ansosnten steht immmer auch noch ein Germans zur Debatte. Foco oder EOM Disc ind Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Tom,

die Scandium-Versionen des Vertex sind wirklich ziemlich empfindlich und zudem wegen des Gewichts nur einfach gepulvert. Die Klarpulverschicht fehlt, zumindest bei der 2001 Version, die ich hatte. Der Umwerfer drückt sich ins Rohr und die Beschichtung ist beim kleinsten Steinchen abgeplatzt. Hab den Rahmen dann wieder ganz schnell (und dem Ahornhyp sei Dank auch gut!) verkauft. 

Wenn Du ein wirklich exellent gut gehendes HT haben willst, würde ich das S-Works M5 mal ansehen. Liegt bei knapp 1400 Gramm und 1000 (Liste, mit Thomson Stütze). Leistungsmäßig noch einen Tick besser als das Vertex. Sehr steif.


----------



## tom0511 (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Clemens,
wie würdest Du das M5 vom Fahrverhalten/ Feeling im Vergleich zum Vertex sehen?
Vertex find ich halt noch etwas "kultiger" bzw. schöner.
Aber wenn das Ding nichts aushält, dann ist einem ja auch nicht geholfen. Also Vertex normal, M5 oder Germans Foco (wenn auch das Germans zugegeben nicht ganz vergleichbar ist mit den zuvor genannten.)
Ein M4 gibts gerade auf E-bay. Was ist beim M5 anders?
Grüße, Tom


----------



## Clemens (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Tom,

Vertex und M5 sind beides überragende Rahmen. Der M5 ist etwas wendiger und einen Tick steigfähiger. Dafür ist der Geradeauslauf beim Vertex etwas ruhiger. Rein subjektiv ist der M5 steifer als der Scandium-Rahmen des Vertex. Der M5-Rahmen ist dazu mit etwas weniger Überhöhung zu fahren und auf Langdistanz bequemer. Dennoch haben beide absolute Racegeometrie (das M5 in Grösse M = 18 Zoll hat z.B. ein 600er Oberrohr).

Unterschied M4/M5 ist die Alulegierung und Nuancen in der Rohrform. Das M5 ist mit knapp 1400 Gramm etwa leichter als das M4. Problem bei S-Works: es gibt immer zu wenige Rahmen für Europa (ähnlich wie beim S-Works Epic Frame).   

Das Vertex würde ich persönlich aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit in 'Normal'-Ausführung kaufen. Ist steifer und schlagfester. Dazu sparste etwas Geld, was aber sicherlich nicht auschlaggebend sein wird. In poliert alu/schwarz schaut das Ding mit den passenden Komponenten sicherlich auf sehr gut aus.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juli 2003)

Werd mir auf Basis des KTM Team Edition Scandium ein Bike aufbauen...smoother Rahmen denk ich!


----------



## tom0511 (1. Juli 2003)

Clemens, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten - große Hilfe!
Bist Du mit Deiner Wahl FSR glücklicher als mit Hardtail? Würdest Du das wieder machen?
Bei mir soll das Rad Ergänzung zum Slayer werden.


----------



## Clemens (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Tom,

mit dem Epic bin ich so was von zufrieden! Das Ding ist wirklich erste Sahne. Für mich kommt nach den Erfahrungen mit dem FSR jetzt kein HT mehr in Frage und ich habe als bekennender HT-Fan trotz Besitzes diverser Fullys (das erste 1997) in den vergangenen Jahren dabei immer die meisten KM mit den harten Böcken zurückgelegt. 

Eher lege ich mir jetzt noch einen Freerider fürs wirklich Grobe zu. Gut, es ist auch eine Glaubensfrage. Das Ding ist nicht leicht (11,24 Kg) und für einen Puristen gibt es nichts schöneres als ein leichtes zeitloses HT. Dafür dankt dir der Rücken beim Epic, vor allem wenn du es runter etwas krachen läßt.

Für den S-Works FSR-Rahmen gilt das Gleiche wie für den M5 - zu wenige verfügbar und recht teuer. Ab 2004 mit Karbonwippe lieferbar und dazu gibt es auch ab August zumindest in den USA einen im Vergleich zum Fox mit Brain sehr viel leichteren Manitou SPV-Dämpfer, der in den Rahmen passt. Dann kriegste das Ding locker unter 11kg.   

Alles weitere steht hier: www.mtb-news.de/forum/t64414.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kette rechts (1. Juli 2003)

tach auch,

ich werfe mal den namen principia in den raum.......


----------



## tom0511 (2. Juli 2003)

Hi kette rechts: habe ich in den Heftche auch schon gesehen.
Mein momenrtaner Stand ist:

1) Germans EOM 
2) M5 s-works
3) Vertex

Ich werd aber versuche, alle drei mal Probe zu fahren und dann wahrscheinlich je nach feeling entscheiden.
Grüße, Tom


----------



## Case (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,
ich werf' einfach mal den Link rein:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=hardtailframes

P.S.  By the way Principia MSL PRO (1100 gr)


----------



## Matthias W. (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Tom,

ich fahre ein RM Blizzard und kann nur sagen, dass ich total zufrieden bin. Das Gewicht ist gegenüber dem Vertex natürlich höher, Geometrie aber identisch.

Solltest Du Interesse an einem Vertex (nicht das Scandium) haben, so kann ich Dir den Rahmen (neu) für ca. EUR 870,-  besorgen. Lass es mich wissen, wenn Du Dich entschieden hast.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## xc- kampfsau (3. Juli 2003)

hi ho

also der rm- blizzard ist wirklich ein frame für die ewigkeit.
stahlrohre die superschön geschweist sind und ewig, wirklich ewig halten, meine bruder fährt den rahmen seit 8 jahren, und seit 2 jahren fährt er damit downhill und dirt! Das bike hält auf jedenfall mehr aus als das geometrie- identische vertex, was allerdings auch n halbes kilo weniger wiegt.

ich selber fahre nen m4 stumpjumper und bin voll zufrieden, der rahmen ist nur 50g!!! schwerer als der m5 und kostet knapp die hälfte ansonsten schliess ich mich der fahrbeurteilung an, klettert saugut, auch an stellen an denen die meisten xc- hardtails aufbocken, und ist äusserst agil, was sich bei singletrails sehr auszahlt, mein m4- wiegt mit mavic f519 felgen und avid v-brakes 
10, 5kg.

auch litespeed ist ne gute wahl aber extrem teuer, dafür sind die titanrahmen auch etwas worum sich noch deine erben balgen werden.
mein kumpel fährt ein litespeed- hardtail mit rohloff und hat damit seit nem jahr auch wenig ärger, bis auf platten und n, paar neue Felgen.


----------



## ottmar (3. Juli 2003)

wenn ich mir den thread im classic-forum anschaue: germans oder dekerf, dann können wir es uns sparen, hier weiter unsere Meinung zu alu-hardtails zu verbreiten. dort scheint der kollege sich bereits auf ein germans festgelegt zu haben.


----------



## tom0511 (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
danke für Eure threads. Ich muß zugeben, dass ich mittlerweile auf den Stahltrip gekommen bin und in Richtung German tendiere. 

Eine endgültige Entscheidung hab ich  noch nicht getroffen und daher nehme ich diesen thread hier und seine Antworten nach wie vor mit großem Interesse auf.
Das RM-Blizzard würde mir auch super gefallen, aber ich finde den Rahmen auch für Stahl schon etwas zu schwer. Sind immerhin nochmal gut 300 gramm mehr als z.B. ein Germans - obwohl ich das Blizzard vom der Optik (vor allem auch mit dem runtergezogenen Oberrohr) wirklich ein superschönes Rad finde.
Da ich Scheibenbremse will und daraus resultieren auch nicht die allerleichteste Federgabel nehmen kann, würde das Gesamtgewicht dann doch etwas hoch kommen. (Immerhin will ich das Rad ja auch als leichte Alternative zu meinem Fully - und dann solls auch halbwegs leicht werden).
M4 habe ich auf e-bay ein 2000er für 1500 mit xtr ausstattung und wenig gebraucht gesehen. Preis/Leistungsmäßig wohl sehr inetressantes Angebot, aber habe dann doch nicht zugeschlagen.


----------



## helmet (29. Juni 2004)

ich fahre das vertex sc, modell 2001. es hat über der pulverung einen klarlack. bei mir sind die ahornblätter rot. es gab davor schon ein scandium, das noch blaue ahornblätter drauf hatte, hatte das etwa keinen klarlack? zum fahrverhalten: ich hatte nun wirklich schon sehr viele rahmen, für mich hat rocky jedoch noch die beste geometrie von allen. und dieser hype, der rahmen müßte brutal steif sein, ist meines erachtens völlig daneben. mein vertex scandium absorbiert schläge fast so gut wie ein guter stahlrahmen (ich habe übrigens auch noch ein blizzard), hat jedoch einen vortrieb wie das m5 (bin ich auch schon gefahren). der lenkwinkel ist der richtige kompromiss, es fährt sich superwendig, jedoch nicht zu nervös (mit 80mm-gabel, versteht sich). der einzige wermutstropfen, den ich zugestehen muß, ist der, daß beim freihändigfahren der lenkkopf bei einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit (so knappe 30km/h) eine eigenartige eigenschwingung bekommt, so daß man besser schnell wieder die hände an den lenker nimmt. diese "schwäche" merkt man sonst beim lenken überhaupt nicht, im gegentei, es lenkt sich sehr präzise und fährt sich sehr stabil in der regel hat man ja eh die hände am lenker. kurzum: für mich einer der besten rahmen der welt!
wenn man jedoch nicht so ein gewichtfetischist ist, das normale vertex hat die beschriebene "schwäche" nicht, wiegt halt 300g mehr. und noch bekommt man ein paar 2003er mit ahorn für 850-900,- . 
alternative: in deutschland fast nicht beachtet: kona kula primo. ebenfalls ein scnadiumrahmen, von der geometrie dem vertex sehr ähnlich, in 18" 1330g, es ist insgesamt etwas steifer als das vertex sc, man bekommt recht dicke schlappen in den hinterbau. ich habe letztes jahr einen bei hibike für 599,- gekauft, der rahmen ist also für all die interessant, denen die rockys zu teuer sind. und kultig sind die konas allemal, die haben schließlich mit abfallenden oberrohren angefangen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. sehr ausgewogene geometrie.


----------



## peter_schoen (29. Juni 2004)

Schon mal an einen Maßrahmen gedacht? 

Mi-Tech (www.mi-tech.de) baut schweißt in Dt., hat aber gute Preise. Von 1500 gr. bis 1200 gr. können Rahmen geschweißt werden, ja nach Anspruch. 
Kannst dir auch Farbe wählen, und der Rahmen passt einfach!

Habe selber eine Marathon-Rahmen (vorher Rocky Mtn), Qualität ist top!

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Bassi (29. Juni 2004)

Und wie gefällt dir das Bergwerk Mercury SL ?! Rahmen wiegt auch nur 1390g. Und sieht soooo geil aus !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich mir heute einen Rahmen... irgendeinen Rahmen... aussuchen dürfte, würde ich kurz zwischen Giant und Cube zögern und dann wahrscheinlich Giant nehmen. Weil ich den Cube schon habe


----------



## der alte ron (29. Juni 2004)

Das vertex to sc ist mit 1690euro aber klar überteuert !! Und trotz kult ist es einfach das produkt eines großserienherstellers - das würde ich dabei bedenken , ein cube elite ist in meinen augen genau so gut gefertigt und das specialized sogar noch deutlich besser . Aber wer das meiste charisma hat ist klar , ich persönlich finde das rocky traumhaft schön aber nur für einen schönen lack so viel zu zahlen , wenn man bedenkt das sich ein s-works und kona warscheinlich nicht schlechter fahren ... ... ???!!! Aber kann ja sein du bekommst das vertex signifikant günstiger !

Viel spass beim grübeln , 
Nikolay


----------



## Fixel (30. Juni 2004)

Auch wenn ich zu Hause Rocky Mountains horte, kann ich mich dem alten ron nur anschließen. Das Vertex TSC ist überteuert. Die Geometrie passt den meisten Leuten recht gut, aber der aufgerufene Preis ist übertrieben. Wenn ich mir heute ein leichtes Hardtail aufbauen müsste, würde ich wohl auch zu einem S-Works M5HT greifen. Ist nicht gnadenlos auf Leichtbau gezüchtet und hat eine vergleichbare Universal-Geometrie wie das Rocky nur zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis, und ist mal genauso edel. Der Aufpreis des Vertex TSC ist der reine "Kult"-Faktor, den ich heute aber auch nicht mehr bei Rocky Mountain im CC-Bereich gerechtfertigt sehe. Als ich mit RM angefangen habe, war das anders, aber da waren es auch fast noch "Exoten".

Funktion mit Kohle, Image, und Vernunft= S-Works M5HT
Funktion mit Kohle und Kult = RM Vertex TSC

Gruß
Fixel

PS: Oder halt was für die Ewigkeit mit einem Moots Rigor Mootis


----------



## helmet (1. Juli 2004)

ihr habt ja damit nicht unrecht, daß das vertex sc zu teuer ist. und dennoch ist es von all meinen rahmen der bislang einzige, den ich bestimmt nicht verkaufen werde. (ich hab es übrigens auch gebraucht gekauft...). 

hat hier eventuell jemand interesse an meinem oben beschriebenen kona kula primo-rahmen? 18" , ca. 1350g (weiß ich nicht genau, müßte ich noch mal messen), neuwertig, lediglich minimale gebrauchsspuren, wenn man genau hinguckt. bin gerade umgezogen und mein neuer keller ist ein witz.
melden unter: [email protected]


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. Juli 2004)

helmet schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre das vertex sc, modell 2001. es hat über der pulverung einen klarlack. bei mir sind die ahornblätter rot. es gab davor schon ein scandium, das noch blaue ahornblätter drauf hatte, hatte das etwa keinen klarlack?.



Scandium Rahmen sind niemals gepulvert, da die Erwärmung der Legierung schadet. Das normale Vertex 70 ist gepulvert, bei mir aber am Ausfallende nach 200 km gerissen (normaler CC-Touren-Einsatz). Ich würde das Gewicht nicht so ernst nehmen, denn dann ist das eine sehr schöne und sehr haltbare Alternative (lebenslange Garantie):http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/37370/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------

